# How do I get tech support for my T-Jet 3??



## StrikeTheBox (Mar 8, 2009)

I recently purchased a used T-Jet3 from ebay. It did not come with the operators manual or set up instructions. It also came with Cobra RIP software which did not have instructions either. I currently use FastRIP to make my films so I guess my first question is can I use FastRIP for the T-Jet instead of the cobra rip? Also any info on how to contact "US Screenprint" or how to obtain the operators manual for the T-Jet would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## HuMJohn (Dec 6, 2006)

US Screen is no more. The company is out of business. However (this is the good news part of good news, bad news),EquipmentZone, out of New Jersey, have parts, supplies, and all the tech help that you could ask for, for the T-Jet line of DTG printers. I do not know where you are located, but there are other people out there, that support and carry parts and supplies for the T-Jet and other Epson based printers. Let us know where you are located and we may be able to offer you more organizations that could help you out.


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

First off, I am sure you know by now that the manufacturer (US Screen) is no longer around. So here are some of their former distributors that are still providing some support for your printer:
- Equipment Zone (NJ)
- National UV Supply (FL)
- Lawson Screen Products (MO)
- Atlas Screen Supply (IL)
- American Screen Supply (AZ)
(There might be others, but these came off the top of my head)

FYI - The FastRIP for film positives will not work on a dtg printer since it does not have the white underbase features, the specific profiles for the Dupont ink and other key software code you need to run this printer.

You do have a larger problem though. You purchased your printer from someone that was not an authorized distributor - John or Austin Kennedy out of Florida or from someone else that purchased from him. I know this because he is the only one selling CobraRIP - which will run an 1800 based dtg printer. However, if you do a search on this forum you will see where others have tried to get support on the printers from Mr. Kennedy and still have not gotten them to work properly. All it takes is the changing of one of the boards to through everything off. Also, since US Screen is gone... getting new boards are not possible. So I am not sure if any of the distributors listed above can help you, but it might be worth a try. 

The other opportunity you have if you find out the board is bad is to contact Belquette (Clearwater, FL). They manufacturer dtg printers based on the 1800 printer (same as the T-Jet3) and they can setup their control system on your printer.

If I was you, I would spend a little time seeing if the printer can be fixed. If not, then I would try to get your money back through PayPal / eBay. There are a couple of other people in the same position as you on this forum. Do a search and you will find them.

Best wishes,

Mark


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You would not be able to use the "FastRIP for film positives" software for your T-Jet. The FastRIP for the T-Jet's is an entirely different program. Unfortunately, US Screen gave the two programs the same name so it always causes great confusion with screen printer customers. The software that should have come with your T-Jet is FastArtist/FastRIP. I do not believe you will be able to use the Cobra software as it is not made for the T-Jets. US Screen is no longer in business. You can contact our support department if you wish at [email protected].

Harry - Equipment Zone


----------



## StrikeTheBox (Mar 8, 2009)

You guys were really helpful. After making some calls, I downloaded the trial version of "MultiRIP GP" which seems to be communicating with the printer correctly. Now I just need some ink to see if she runs. Any ideas for some cheap ink? Prefferably small quantities while i'm in the trial and error phase. One more thing, can I get away with just using CMYK and white ink for now or do I need to buy all of the colors? Thanks


----------



## 4bagger (Jun 2, 2009)

To test, you could just try CMYK only and put distilled water in the white lines.


----------



## StrikeTheBox (Mar 8, 2009)

OK now im really getting nervous! Update: I found someone who gave me a copy of his fast artist software along with the T-jet manual, however the fast artist wont recognize the dongle I have for the fast-rip software that I already had installed to make my films. So I now have fast-artist without fast rip. Does anyone know how I can get a dongle for the fast artist program or any ideas on different software to run my t-jet. Any ideas would be a big help!!


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> You would not be able to use the "FastRIP for film positives" software for your T-Jet. The FastRIP for the T-Jet's is an entirely different program.


If you read Harry's post, you will see that there are two separate types of FastRIP. One if for only doing film positives and the other is for only doing dtg printing. They are not interchangeable. So you would need to get the FastRIP for the T-Jet in order to have a chance to make it work.

Hopefully, you are still able to print your film positives out after you installed FastArtist. In some cases, people have said there was conflicts with the film positive FastRIP and FastArtist for the dtg.

Definitely try and call one of the former T-Jet companies listed above or look through the forum to see some of the independent techs that used to work for US Screen. I am sure one of them can help you out if you decide you want to go with the FastRIP / FastArtist combination over using MultiRIP.

Good luck either way,

Mark


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

Mark is correct. The FastArtist / FastRIP software disc is burnt to a specific coded FastArtist / FastRIP security dongle and must be used with that dongle. If you do not have the FastArtist / FastRIP dongle then you will have to purchase a new FastArtist / FastRIP program. The dongle you have there is a "FastRIP for film positives for screen printing" security dongle and will only work for that specific program. It is not for the Fast T-Jets or for digital garment printing.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

